# How long did you wait after c-section?



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

...Before you had sex?
I am three weeks post partpartum after being in labor 28 hours which ended in an emergency c-section, and from the first week home I have been wanting to jump my DH ! I wasn't expecting to feel like this when I have been feeling pretty tired etc, but I have been healing really well and stopped taking painkillers long before the packets finished so I feel good overall. 
Last night he used his hands on me (not internal as I was told any bacteria that enters a cervix which has not closed yet can cause infection) so needless to say I enjoyed that but can't wait for the real thing.
The only thing stopping us is that I worry if my cervix has closed yet or not,as I only got to 4cms dilated so you would figure it would be shut now but will wait until I see the GP in another 4 weeks so he can give me the go-ahead.
Anyway how long did you wait after a c-section before having sex?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kylie84 said:


> ...Before you had sex?
> I am three weeks post partpartum after being in labor 28 hours which ended in an emergency c-section, and from the first week home I have been wanting to jump my DH ! I wasn't expecting to feel like this when I have been feeling pretty tired etc, but I have been healing really well and stopped taking painkillers long before the packets finished so I feel good overall.
> Last night he used his hands on me (not internal as I was told any bacteria that enters a cervix which has not closed yet can cause infection) so needless to say I enjoyed that but can't wait for the real thing.
> The only thing stopping us is that I worry if my cervix has closed yet or not,as I only got to 4cms dilated so you would figure it would be shut now but will wait until I see the GP in another 4 weeks so he can give me the go-ahead.
> Anyway how long did you wait after a c-section before having sex?


Congratulations on your little one Kylie84! I've had 6 c-sections and with every one ....just as you describe here...this is one of the things I kept telling my H.. "I can't wait!"....I wanted it soooo bad ... 

I can't remember how long (sorry) but it was always earlier than I was supposed to...I am thinking as soon as the bleeding stopped.. at least hands were used... All those pregnancy hormones make you very horny! 

You're also *very fertile* right after having a baby.. I learned that real quick by getting pregnant 2 months later with our 3rd son.. Have fun!


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kylie84 said:


> ...Before you had sex?
> I am three weeks post partpartum after being in labor 28 hours which ended in an emergency c-section, and from the first week home I have been wanting to jump my DH ! I wasn't expecting to feel like this when I have been feeling pretty tired etc, but I have been healing really well and stopped taking painkillers long before the packets finished so I feel good overall.
> Last night he used his hands on me (not internal as I was told any bacteria that enters a cervix which has not closed yet can cause infection) so needless to say I enjoyed that but can't wait for the real thing.
> The only thing stopping us is that I worry if my cervix has closed yet or not,as I only got to 4cms dilated so you would figure it would be shut now but will wait until I see the GP in another 4 weeks so he can give me the go-ahead.
> Anyway how long did you wait after a c-section before having sex?


The nurse told us to wait 3 months but I was not comfortable at all and waited 6 months.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I think maybe 6 weeks? My c sections (exactly your scenario but even longer labor if you can believe it, ugh) were so long ago, it's hard to remember.

I'm answering this mainly to let you know even if you did not have a vaginal delivery, sex may still be painful at first . It was very painful for me for several weeks. Dr. said it's hormones, so be patient and know if that happens to you it will not last forever!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

For either vaginal or c section I was always told 6 weeks. I never waited that long for any of them.

3 to 4 weeks or less I think. Probably depends on the person to be honest.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty sure it was 6 weeks. I had a scheduled C-section though and healed quickly.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Yes I was TOLD 6 weeks too, but then the midwives say to wait for the 6 week post natal check up- which my Dr is on holidays until I will be almost 8 weeks postpartum so if I was to wait it out that sucks for us!
Both DH and I 'want' to see the Dr to make sure we won't be hurting me when we do have sex, but I tell you one thing- it's getting hard! (pun intended hahaha)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a very traumatic birth experience, so there were some added lingering health issues after my emergency C-section. I also bled pretty heavily for about 12 weeks post-partum, while also dealing with our newborn's life-threatening health problems. I was about 4 months before we started PIV sex again.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

CantePe said:


> For either vaginal or c section I was always told 6 weeks. I never waited that long for any of them.
> 
> 3 to 4 weeks or less I think. Probably* depends on the person* to be honest.


It is recommended 6 weeks and :iagree: it does depend on the person. I was hot and ready to go, so we tried having sex at 5 weeks post-partum, but it hurt like hell. We tried again the following few weeks, but I just couldn't do it. It finally felt great at 8 weeks post-partum, but any time before that was not fun at all. It'll just depend on your body. Take it slow and see how it feels. If it doesn't work out, no big deal. Just try again later on.


----------



## Jksmum (Jan 27, 2015)

I have had four c-sections. My first one at 20 years old and waited about a week. With my last one, 5 months ago I waited the 6 weeks. My husbands choice, not mine. He felt I needed the time to heal since I am "older". The other two were around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife was vaginal for both or our children and was told 6 weeks for both. LONGEST 6 weeks ever.

After our first child even at 6 weeks it was quite uncomfortable for her the first few times. Believe she had very small episiotomy so that scar tissue probably hurt initially. Second child after 6 weeks was fine. Much easier.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

With my second, I had a vaginal birth where I had 4th degree tears (almost 3 hours of stitching and 6 local anaesthetic shots later...gah) and I was perfectly fine to resume at 3/4 weeks. With the 4th it was a c section (emergency one, uterine rupture among other massive complications) again it was about a month after that we resumed piv. Last (5th) was c section as well (emergency) and it was 3 weeks. Then again, the last one I was up less than 12 hours later and walking as well as threatening to pull the morphine drip if they didn't take it out lol

Perhaps I have a high pain threshold? I didn't even scream or cry for the uterine rupture, there was no outward observations from my behaviours that indicated the uterine rupture and if my daughter hadn't have been a foot breech with prolapsed cord they wouldn't have done the c section right off the bat to know there was uterine rupture. They would have been doing a post birth emergency heristorecomy (can't spell that word for the life of me).

It truly does depend on the person.


----------

